# 06/08 equalizer



## dickey48 (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there any difference in the two bows as far as limbs and draw mods?


----------



## yajsab (Jan 6, 2007)

I believe the only differences are the shelve on the riser and the module labeling.


----------

